# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Quy định mới về visa Việt Nam cho người nước ngoài.

## smartnetmedia

Ngày 17/06/2011 Chính phủ ban hành nghị định 46/2011/NĐ-CP sửa đổi, bổ sung một số điều của nghị định 34/2008/NĐ-CP của Chính Phủ quy định về tuyển dụng và quản lý người nước ngoài làm việc tại Việt Nam.

Điểm mới nổi bật của nghị định là về việc cấp thị thực tạm trú cho người nước ngoài tại Việt Nam. Điều 15a Nghị định 46/2011/NĐ-CP quy định rõ về trách nhiệm của Bộ Công An trong việc cấp visa cho người lao động nước ngoài tại Việt Nam. Theo đó cơ quan quản lý xuất nhập cảnh sẽ thực hiện cấp thị thực cho người nước ngoài khi đã được cấp giấy phép lao động, gia hạn giấy phép lao động hoặc cấp lại giấy phép lao động.

Kèm theo nghị định này, Cục xuất nhập cảnh – Bộ Công An ra Công văn số 379/A72-P2 ngày 6 tháng 9 năm 2011, quy định rõ kể từ ngày 1/2/2012 sẽ tiến hành rà soát tất cả các lao động nước ngoài đang làm việc tại Việt Nam. Đối với những trường hợp chưa có giấy phép lao động giấy phép lao động đã hết hiệu lực hoặc vô hiệu sẽ không được gia hạn visa, gia hạn lưu trú và sẽ bị buộc xuất cảnh khỏi Việt Nam.

*Hướng giải quyết:
-    Tiến hành thủ tục xin Giấy phép lao động cho tất cả nhân viên người nước ngoài ngay hôm nay.
-    Cấp mới/ gia hạn visa dài hạn hoặc xin cấp thẻ tạm trú Việt Nam để người nước ngoài và Công ty của bạn yên tâm làm việc.*

Đây là một khó khăn không nhỏ với doanh nghiệp đang có lao động người nước ngoài làm việc. Hãy liên hệ với Rushvietnamvisa.com ngay hôm nay để chúng tôi tư vấn và hỗ trợ doanh nghiệp xin giấy phép lao động và visa dài hạn cho người lao động nước ngoài một cách nhanh nhất, hiệu quả nhất.

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi:*

Phòng Dịch vụ khách hàng – Rushvietnamvisa.com
Địa chỉ:  Số 60/82 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội                        
Liên hệ: Ms. Trần Thị Hương
Tel: 04.35626100            Fax: 04.35628145    
Mobile: 0168.820.2357    Hotline: 0988 297 732 
YM: ngayxuahtdr        Email: sales@rushvietnamvisa.com
Website: Rush Online Travel, Business Immigration Services and Advice

----------

